# Online Gamers - Pc



## Smokyg (12/1/14)

Any one here that plays FPS online? My GF started studying so i have a lot of game time on my hands! I only have COD MW2 atm, have Ghosts but cant play that online yet, need to save up some funds to buy a key (Some political crap) LOL... 

Was wondering if there were other fellow vapers that would like to join me in some matches some time, just for fun.. 

PS. This is the first forum i have actually participated in, it seems like all the vapers are one big circle of friends!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/1/14)

Giz and I do - post your steam name


----------



## Smokyg (13/1/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Giz and I do - post your steam name


Awesome!! My name is thesmokyg. Lol! Ill try and get more games as i save money from not smoking  But cant guarantee it wont go to mods..


----------



## Smokyg (13/1/14)

What do you guys play if i may ask?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/1/14)

added


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/1/14)

It all depends on the day  We both have uhm rather large steam accounts haha play alot of Counter Strike


----------



## Smokyg (13/1/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> It all depends on the day  We both have uhm rather large steam accounts haha play alot of Counter Strike


Ah i see! Me, not so much! I used to play COD Modern Warfare 2 with a clan every day! And then i moved in with the girlfriend and stopped gaming completely for 2 years, but now i want to make a comeback!  

PS. I am Alex, the dude that had the busted battery


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/1/14)

aaaaah ok cool  Haha yeah I never gamed until I met Giz lol


----------



## Smokyg (13/1/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> aaaaah ok cool  Haha yeah I never gamed until I met Giz lol


I tried to introduce Michelle into the gaming scene but she is not interested at all, the best i could get het to play was Sims, oh help us! Apparently het ex used to game all the time and gave her no attention, thus her hatred for our activities.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mikey (29/1/14)

I game some myself. Although admittedly I haven't really done much FPS recently. Used to play A LOT of Battlefield 2142 and Bad Company 2. Right now basically only Diablo 3. Also got a PS3 over Christmas, so that seems to be the favoured platform at the moment...


----------



## devdev (29/1/14)

Yeah I steam, I Xbox and I PSVita - Mostly interested in FPS on Xbox though, I would happily play some on PC

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg (29/1/14)

Mikey said:


> I game some myself. Although admittedly I haven't really done much FPS recently. Used to play A LOT of Battlefield 2142 and Bad Company 2. Right now basically only Diablo 3. Also got a PS3 over Christmas, so that seems to be the favoured platform at the moment...



Same here, have been stick in Grid 2, its a awesome game, i highly recommend it if you like a really challenging game, the gameplay is spectacular, graphics on my PC connected to a 40" Samsung LED TV is mind blowing! Its great with a Xbox controller or a steering wheel, altho you will need a steady desk or table or else stuff WILL fly around! Haha! 

Sadly i can only game when Michelle is studying which is a rare occurrence lately.. 

Im also playing through the campaign of Call Of Duty Ghosts, once thats done ill go online and whip some ass there.. Lol! 

Happy gaming! Hope to see you on steam soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------

